# Need for Speed: Shift 2 Unleashed



## abhidev (Dec 1, 2010)

EA may be riding high on the success of Hot Pursuit but that hasn’t stopped them from cracking the whip on developer Slightly Mad studios who’re busy working on Need for Speed: Shift 2 Unleashed. 

Spanish site Nicagamerz got a chance to sit down and talk to DICE's Marcus Nilsson, producer of Shift 2 who shared some info about the game:
The game will feature night races
It will ship with Autolog
The game’s trying to rival Gran Turismo 5 and Forza 3 in terms of visuals and in-game physics
The game will introduce something called a "Helmet Cam" that’ll allow players to experience the thrill and horror of crashing their rides in a very up, close and personal sort of way
The game will stay locked at 30 FPS
 Either way, Shift 2 Unleashed is expected to release sometime in Spring 2011 for the Xbox360, PS3 and PC.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: NFS- Shift 2*

nice details.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: NFS- Shift 2*

I think there will be 30FPS lock only for consoles. For PC, it will be 60Fps.

And why the hell is EA involving DICE in every game ( Hot Pursuit, Medal of Honor, now.. shift). It sure is an amazing development house, no doubt about that.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 2, 2010)

*Re: NFS- Shift 2*

Exactly...wheres the old NFS dev team..they did a pretty good job before...I think the NFS series shouldn't try to direct this franchise to simulation...rather it should concentrate on new game elements like in NFS-MW(best NFS game ever)


----------



## topgear (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: NFS- Shift 2*

What we strongly need is a NFS MW2 - not some petty titles like Undercover/Hot Pursuit.

BTW, the infos and the helmet cam of shift 2 is very interesting.


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: NFS- Shift 2*

What ever happened to the old Black box team....I mean I agree they made a mess of things, but that doesn't mean EA should just kick them out...Black box brought out the BEST NFS in Existence...Most Wanted (I grew up with that game *sniff*)!!


----------



## abhidev (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: NFS- Shift 2*

Carbon too was a good game but not better than NFS-MW....the current NFS-HP2 seems to have gr8 graphics ...haven't played yet...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: NFS- Shift 2*

You know what, I hate arcade racers. I was loving them before, not now. It's too arcade-y (yeah, well, they ARE arcade racers). 

This looks cool! FIA GT1 and 3 careers, night racing, dynamic weather, 140 cars (Phuc GT5, 1000 cars of sh*t, "too much is too bad") and the awesome cockpit view. And this game ain't too far away, only three months away! YAY!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: NFS- Shift 2*

Most Wanted was a collaboration between Black Box, Redwood shores(now knows as Visceral Games). And I think development team of Undercover is the same team that made MostWanted. But Prostreet was made by another group of people(which also had MW crew) in the Black Box studios, as EA spitted the entire team into two, which developed games individually.. allowing a game to be released every year and still having nearly 2 year development cycle.

I think what happened with Most Wanted is a great accident. Some how they managed to pool all the awesome things. And because of unknown reasons, now they are not delivering the thing that meets the standards set by themselves. 

But EA did a good thing taking the franchise out of the house and giving it to other development houses. I think they'll keep both lines running. One Simulation racing line and another arcade racing line. 

And I have this going in my head. Activison told that they are selling Bizzare(PGR,BLUR fame). I think EA will buy them.. and will allow NFS to be developed by them. It is just my speculation, though.


----------



## petemosby (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re: NFS- Shift 2*

Impatiently waiting for this game. Like vamsi_krishna said these 2 lines are really different and I like only the simulation games after MW. MW is my favorite of all the arcade stuff(because of the driving experience). I'm not a fan of this cops chasing thing. I really like pure racing and Freeride option like in Underground 2 and nobody on your way. that's why I respect them for making so many different games for almost every taste. some of them more successful, some of them not.


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: NFS- Shift 2*

what will be the requirement of the game?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: NFS- Shift 2*

I dont think there is anything new except Helmet cam

Shift already has all tracks from Nordschliefe to Le Mans. Hence graphics should improve nothing else.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: NFS- Shift 2*

If you were able to run Shift, you will be able to run **** 2 without any problem.


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: NFS- Shift 2*

i have nVIDIA 8600 gt will i be able to run?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: NFS- Shift 2*



vamsi_krishna said:


> If you were able to run Shift, you will be able to run **** 2 without any problem.



This ain't ****, man. It has FIA GT license and awesome set of tracks. They've upgraded the handling physics and it's like GTR2. SHIFT might be ****, but 2 is not.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: NFS- Shift 2*

Shift didnot have the license? I think it did.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: NFS- Shift 2*

I think vamsi missed 'f'. the trailer looked amazing and I am gonna buy this one when it is out. most probably, the first game that I would play after losing bachelorhood


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: NFS- Shift 2*



thetechfreak said:


> Shift didnot have the license? I think it did.



No.

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 5 characters.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: NFS- Shift 2*



NVIDIAGeek said:


> This ain't ****, man. It has FIA GT license and awesome set of tracks. They've upgraded the handling physics and it's like GTR2. SHIFT might be ****, but 2 is not.



Jesus. Chill man. Typo fail. It even happened yesterday elsewhere. 

Shift is gold. Loved the game.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 3, 2011)

Shift 2 is also including some future cars which are not yet released in the market. Mainly from Pagani. I saw trailers of night races and I think they are very good. I also loved shift in fact this was only simulation game that I liked.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 3, 2011)

my personal opinion
EA should take a break regarding NFS franchise
very few new features are added in the new installments
i remember the good old days of UG1,UG2 and NFSMW


----------



## gameranand (Mar 3, 2011)

^^ yeah. Now they are releasing two NFS games a year. Goddamn they are saying that gamer should enjoy simulation in summer and arcade game at winter in one of their interviews.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 3, 2011)

not my personal experience but many of my friends told me that NFS HP2 gets monotonous after a while


----------



## gameranand (Mar 3, 2011)

Piyush said:
			
		

> not my personal experience but many of my friends told me that NFS HP2 gets monotonous after a while


Well for me it did and it didn't. I mean it gets monotonous but the fun factor doesn't go so you would play it more.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: NFS- Shift 2*



lethalweaponforever said:


> What ever happened to the old Black box team....I mean I agree they made a mess of things, but that doesn't mean EA should just kick them out...Black box brought out the BEST NFS in Existence...Most Wanted (I grew up with that game *sniff*)!!



I heard the next NFS (after SHIFT2) is under developement at black box.
I badly want most wanted 2, such an awesome game.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 3, 2011)

All the NFS games after MW were developed by Black Box. EA just divided the Black Box team into two so that they can release a NFS game every year. A decision they might be regretting.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 3, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:
			
		

> All the NFS games after MW were developed by Black Box. EA just divided the Black Box team into two so that they can release a NFS game every year. A decision they might be regretting.


Yes Indeed. Specially for Pro street and undercover which were big flop.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 6, 2011)

I loved Shift. Undercover and Pro Street were right full flops.

Most Wanted 2 continuing as a sequel will be VERY interesting


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 26, 2011)

Hot darn! Can't wait to get my hands on my wheel and that Aston GT1's wheel!

[YOUTUBE]21bg2moGRU8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 26, 2011)

In my opinion best NFS was NFS MW.Carbon was also ok but pro street was a different game but still I played it.Undercover was also playable but not that much interesting as mw then shift, it was blend of simulation and arcade.I hate simulation  racers and I played shift in arcade mode with all assissts on.NFS HP had great visuals but the game sucked to the core.It was over arcadish and childish.The cars appeared like boats.That was the first NFS I have skipped before completing. 
I will play Shift 2 with all assissts on again in arcade mode


----------



## gameranand (Mar 26, 2011)

^^ Look buddy you are comparing wrong titles MW and Shift are so different one is illegal street racing and arcade type while other is Track racing and semi simulator. I liked MW and shift too but in different aspects.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 26, 2011)

Folks.. don't compare Shift to MW. Compare Shift to pro street. MW to HP/Carbon/UC


----------



## gameranand (Mar 26, 2011)

Pro Street was worse game in NFS series I guess. No offense. It implemented many features but none of them perfectly.


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 26, 2011)

I didnt compare those I mentioned others as they come under NFS franchise


----------



## gameranand (Mar 27, 2011)

^^ Oh OK. Well your words were like comparison but well its good if you didn't compared them.
Looking forward to get NFS Shift 2.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 27, 2011)

Compare SHIFT 2 with GTR2. That would do some justice.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 28, 2011)

^^ Well can't compare Shift 2 with anything as it has not been released yet now can we?? . But will get hands on it and compare ASAP.


----------



## topgear (Mar 28, 2011)

when it's going to be released ??


----------



## gameranand (Mar 28, 2011)

^^ North America - 29 march
Australia - 31 march
Europe - 1 april


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 29, 2011)

I just cant think what "variations " will be there. But I hope its going to be good


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2011)

Well actually there are a lot of variations in this game some more races and the latest addition is night races in which if you broke your headlight then you are gone .


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 29, 2011)

> Well actually there are a lot of variations in this game some more races and the latest addition is night races in which if you broke your headlight then you are gone .




That would be great!!!! Graphics should be awesome!!! I loved SHIFT 1...so this is to be great too!!!


IS there a 24 hour race????? where we actuallly have to race for 24 hours???


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 29, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well actually there are a lot of variations in this game some more races and the latest addition is night races in which if you broke your headlight then you are gone .



That can be a hit or a miss. Video games can try to emulate reality.. but not up to the extent where it tinkers the experience in a bad way. There are limits.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2011)

Well yes but but as per gameplay videos and developers if you broke your headlight then you can only see other driver's lights and if the road is really dark and no driver then you won't be able to see anything.


			
				thetechfreak said:
			
		

> IS there a 24 hour race????? where we actuallly have to race for 24 hours???


haha. I don't think so. Who have time to race continuously for 24 hours.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 29, 2011)

If I did a mistake once in a race.. that kind of broke my headlights, Should I restart the whole thing? If yes.. then, it sounds a bit lame.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2011)

Well You have to be careful about that I mean there are two headlights so you have two chances unless you are so reckless to smash in the board ahead of you. Well this kinda sound lame to me too but they are saying that we want to deliver real life experience and for that its right I guess.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 30, 2011)

DLC Preview trailers:

[YOUTUBE]1H4IV1Qvk1k[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]YNu_XB8bKbg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]-8qTeLcA1C8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 30, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> That can be a hit or a miss. Video games can try to emulate reality.. but not up to the extent where it tinkers the experience in a bad way. There are limits.



There might be some kinda toggle on and off button similar to the damage option, if it is there, good for everybody.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 30, 2011)

Goddamn what is wrong with EA??? They announce DLC as soon as game is released.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

> If I did a mistake once in a race..
> that kind of broke my headlights,
> Should I restart the whole thing? If
> yes.. then, it sounds a bit lame.


Correct.

But Racedriver GRID's flashback is just superb.
Very useful in Le Mans.


----------



## topgear (Mar 31, 2011)

gameranand said:


> ^^ North America - 29 march
> Australia - 31 march
> Europe - 1 april



thanks for the info


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2011)

thetechfreak said:
			
		

> But Racedriver GRID's flashback is just superb.
> Very useful in Le Mans.


Thats right. In most of the reviews of this game I have watched all of them mentioned this. A flashback is really useful feature for anyone and essential for the who is new to these type of racing games.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

Le Mans is a very tricky track especially first few corners. Important to maintain a good line without losing speed.
Margin of error is minimal. Pretty easy to lose back of a  car.


----------



## soumo27 (Mar 31, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Thats right. In most of the reviews of this game I have watched all of them mentioned this. A flashback is really useful feature for anyone and essential for the who is new to these type of racing games.



YEa that feature in Dirt 2 helps a lot....   I just started playing it some days back ....


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

> YEa that feature in Dirt 2 helps a lot....  I just started playing it some days back ....




Sam few trailers....graphics are great.....
I feel G.R.I.D's better


----------



## soumo27 (Mar 31, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Sam few trailers....graphics are great.....
> I feel G.R.I.D's better




I doubt it. I didn't play Grid, though. Will try it in few days. Now playing Split Second; and it has Split Screen.. yipee ..


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2011)

Well Dirt and Grid are kind of different games. One is track race while other is a Rally racing although controls are kinda similar but still according to me they are kinda different. In Dirt two there is larger margin of error because of wide tracks of Rally racing while in GRID you have to do what is offered to you in small space.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

> Now playing Split Second



My Petrolhead friends say that Split Second is an awesome game with great graphics


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2011)

^^ Yes indeed it is a great game if you want destruction and blast your rival away with environmental explosion.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

Shift's Nurburgring is really nice. 

I loved Shift. All the cars are great.

I hope Shift 2 builds on it


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2011)

^^ Its build on it but can't say much unless get my hands on it.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 2, 2011)

This game lags. Lags more than Crysis 2 does on my system.Also, there is kind of input lag. And issues with settings in ATI CCC. This one really needs to be patched up. Wonder when they are going to release one.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 2, 2011)

My PC ran Shift fine so would this game lag on my PC??? I haven't played Crysis 2 yet so can't say.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 2, 2011)

Out of the box shift ran with pathetic FPS on my rig. v1.2 patch fixed all the performance issues. Although this is not the same situation with Shift 2, still, there is lag. IDK whether it is with ATI or just my graphic card showing its age.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 2, 2011)

I also have ATI so if its a problem with ATI and I am also going to suffer from it.

Why you should not Buy Shift 2 Unleashed

For those who already have this game
Shift 2 Problem Solution
Shift 2 Performance issues and Fixes

@ Vamsi
Its not input Lag


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 4, 2011)

Don't get me wrong for saying this...

SMS, its about the time to get your lazy ass out of couch. And release a patch for PC.  Addressing visual and control lags.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah just played it today and this game really has some serious issues with controls and shutting.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 4, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Don't get me wrong for saying this...
> 
> SMS, its about the time to get your lazy ass out of couch. And release a patch for PC.  Addressing visual and control lags.



nothing even a bit wrong. perfect sentiment among us. 


_


----------



## abhidev (Apr 4, 2011)

Any screenshots would be nice...


----------



## gameranand (Apr 22, 2011)

*Shift 2: Unleashed 'Legends' DLC coming April 26*


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 22, 2011)

What we need is a patch.. not DLC. I wish they realize that


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 22, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> What we need is a patch.. not DLC. I wish they realize that



exactly. why they are screwing up with major releases like this and crysis 2. EA better make it up with BF3 else if it also suffers the same fate there will be apocalypse 


_


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]qSspzHy8EgQ[/YOUTUBE]

Yeah, that's what I'm talking about! Darn, that Porsche!



vamsi_krishna said:


> What we need is a patch.. not DLC. I wish they realize that



We need both. And you won't be paying for it anyway. I got the Ferrari DLC for SHIFT1 for free. 
*www.needforspeed.com/dl/0/25280


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 29, 2011)

Saw a few gameplay vids of this game.
The night driving around Nurburgring Nordschliefe feels sweet


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 29, 2011)

^ but lags and stutters.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 3, 2011)

WoW. This is good. They released the patch. Fixed control lag and stutters here and there. Now.. I dumbed down the visuals to medium. And it is running pretty smooth. I am liking this game already.

Go get the patch from here

Games On Net :: Shift 2 Unleashed: Client Patch 1.01


----------



## gameranand (May 4, 2011)

Finally a relief now I can try this game with my controller. Last time experience was awful.


----------

